# Its 12:00 and I haven't vaped on a Reo



## Genosmate (24/3/16)

First time in about two years and I haven't picked up a Reo today as yet.
Got a GClapton in the Bell Tank thats over a month old and been in a US bath and sitting in vodka,the flavour is still a gazillion times better than a GCeramic.Will I pick up a Reo today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stevape;) (24/3/16)

Haha and for me I feel kinda bad becuase since I got my reo last week I haven't picked up anything else.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (24/3/16)

Holy crap, while travelling from Lesotho to Bloemfontein I got so bonded with ELP Special Reserve and my P67, almost 6ml gone, but worth it. Still got the Mini with Ashy Bac loaded for the day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/16)

Sacrilege!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (24/3/16)

Genosmate said:


> First time in about two years and I haven't picked up a Reo today as yet.
> Got a GClapton in the Bell Tank thats over a month old and been in a US bath and sitting in vodka,the flavour is still a gazillion times better than a GCeramic.Will I pick up a Reo today
> View attachment 49143



If you don't pick up a Reo today, I will assume that you're an eedjit .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

As someone who has vaped Reos exclusively for 19 months despite having a ton of other so called higher end gear, I can't imagine a day without a Reo (or in my case without vaping 8-10 of them every day/night).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (24/3/16)

Spydro said:


> As someone who has vaped Reos exclusively for 19 months despite having a ton of other so called higher end gear, I can't imagine a day without a Reo (or in my case without vaping 8-10 of them every day/night).


@Spydro, off the topic, one of my ADV is Special Reserve, Metador. What other tobacco /pipe liqued can you recommend?


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

@Petrus, for a long time now the only tobacco's I vape are NET's that I DIY myself because I mix them stronger than most folks or premade vendors would. So I am way out of touch with the premade tobacco liquids that are available out there now. Sorry.

Of the NET's my favorites are those with plenty of Latakia in them though. I love the strong smoky/earthy vape from them, but I do others as well. Of the new extractions I'm trying out right now, those I like or at least like some where extracted from Sutliff Voodoo Queen, Peter Stokkebye 17 English Luxury, Hearth & Home Signature Louisiana Red and Decatur Black Cherry. I don't like the HPCS Trout Stream or Orlik Golden Sliced much even though they are rated high by some folks.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Christos (24/3/16)

A reo has been in my "rotation" from August last year. There has not been 1 day since then that I have not used a reo.
I can relate to @Genosmate because I use a DNA 200 rolo in my car and occasionally I spend way more time in there than i should.

The reo sits next to my bedside so its usually the first thing i pick up in the morning and the last thing i hold before I fall asleep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (24/3/16)

Pish posh. A day without a reo isn't a day at all, IMnotsoHO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Viper_SA (24/3/16)

@Spydro I also seem to prefer my juices a bit more concentrated than most. Care to share some recipes/extraction methods?


----------



## Spydro (24/3/16)

Viper_SA said:


> @Spydro I also seem to prefer my juices a bit more concentrated than most. Care to share some recipes/extraction methods?



There is endless information on how to extract tobacco and most anything else for vaping on the Internet that can be found with simple searches and read. There are different methods for many things that can yield what will be individual taste specific for those things that are not tobacco's. For tobacco the different methods that work can have different results as well. I extract some of my flavors/spices/etc myself (NEF's), but I don't have the equipment to extract tobacco the best way. Luckily I know a gent who has all the expensive equipment at home to do tobacco right, another who doesn't but still does a pretty good job with what he has, both here in the US. They've provided me with the tobacco extracts I use to make my own tobacco liquids.


----------

